# new landscaping and tree root concerns



## rservices (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm sorry if this has been answered before I could see it in the past threads.
I'm building up an area with stone walls and dirt (uneven ground) and I remeber hearing that to much new soil could damage the existing root, that the need air. the tree is around 80 plus years.

is there a recomended depth that I could raise the ground to
thanks


----------

